# Wrong spring?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

A friend of mine ordered a red secondary for his 350 grizzly. I've read a few posts that said some have trouble getting the spring to seat down in the cups. I just don'e think this is the right spring. What do ya'll think?










I tried to call EPI this morning but all the tech's are in training so they asked me to call back monday. There's almost 3/16th's of an in difference in the overall OD.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

EPI seems to be real bad lately about sending the wrong stuff. They sent a buddy of mine an almond colored primary spring when he ordered an almond secondary for his brute.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds like the tech's are in need of training. LOL


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine was off a little, but not near that much. I'm sure that one won't even start to go into the cups.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Something else I noticed on this machine, the primary has no spring. It feels like it uses some kind of liquid system. It feel like a shock would feel if you removed the spring from it. It will move back and forth but with some resistance. Iv'e never run across a primary like this one.


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea its Yamaha's wet clutch.


----------

